# Floating plants and condensation



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Hi all,

I am starting from scratch and rescaping my 3.2 gallon tank for my new betta, Kenda. So far I have java ferns, bolbitis, buce and anubias, and a large sprig of anacharis or elodea. Now I am contemplating getting floating plants. I love frogbit and Salvinia Minima, but they always seems to dissolve on me. Last time, I kept forgetting to add Flourish Comprehensive, but this time I am adding two drops a day, so it has become a habit.

The other thing that contributed to the floating plants dissolving over time was the condensation from the cover. I have a sheet of Lexan on the top of the tank, resting on acrylic holders that raise it up 1/8 of an inch. Water drips from the inside of the cover, and onto any plants floating on the top.

Should I switch to craft mesh as a cover? Would my light get through it enough? (Finnex Stingray) What else can I do?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Floaters don't like current. When the water surface is still they do better. I don't know if it's the case though.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

There is no current in my tank, the only filters are me and the plants, lol! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd just let the anacharis float.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm surprised you have trouble with salvinina minima, I use that in a lot of tanks (with lids) and don't have issues with condensation or leaf burning from light right against lid.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

The frogbit would dissolve, the Salvinia would do okay for a while but then started to slowly turn brown, and in its weakened condition it couldn't handle the condensation. I think that it was because I stopped dosing with Flourish Comprehensive. I need to purchase more Salvinia (hint, hint...  )


----------

